# The bananna experiment



## Encore (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm definitely gonna do this. I don't have a camera but it will be fun.






I cant spell banana


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:haha


----------



## Phobiker (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh yeah! I read about it in the albert ellis book I got. Through I would probably get a panic attack doing this - the thought still amuses me!:rofl


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i watched on of the linked video's as i wasn't really quite sure what/why i was watching this. but OMG!! haha!! pure genius!! i could never do this myself as i'd be way too self concious!! but if SA wasnt an issue, i'd be sure to do it too!!lol


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

In hindsight, this is supposed to show us, that people really are not judging us or even noticing us, so why do we believe they are, hence the social anxiety.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

HAHA that is greatness =D


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha, that is awesome! It's like having a pet banana.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

LOL that girl is brave to do that!


----------



## Encore (Apr 17, 2008)

So I did it, walked around a bit with the banana in my pocket, ate in the food court and then went to the Home furnishings sections of macy's and decided to take my banana for a stroll. The funny thing is no one noticed the banana. I took it on a ride down the escalator, strolled past mall security who didn't even look twice. I worried that kids would step on it but nothing happened. No one laughed it was if seeing a six foot black man walk a banana was commonplace. Now whenever I feel intimidated from people watching me and depressed I'll think of the banana.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

:evil:bananalol..


----------



## Indy (Apr 24, 2009)

Thats so funny! Its amazing that no one noticed you walking a banana. Great experiment!

btw... best pet ever!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Heh, the comment from the girl at the end is great.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

congrats on the guts to do this, man!! high 5!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL great stuff Encore!! The thought of someone stepping on it would by itself freak me out. I mean what would I do then? Scream like a girl is one option, but then what?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't want to bring people down, but I kind of tried that as a kid and it didn't help me. I tried wearing funny hats or walking around with balloons. But everyone is different.


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

That is so awesome that you did that Encore!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

That's one of the few things I disagree with Albert Ellis on. I wouldn't do something where it is one of those borderline things where people wonder if I am actually nuts. They either know I am joking such as a job in a costume outside advertising something or I am playing a clown for real, etc. or they know I am trying to do something to improve myself that is practical or a hobby like public speaking or a sport race or something. Just not something on the border where you wonder What the heck?


----------

